# 27.2 to 32.4 seatpost diameter of the R3



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all

is there a shim I could buy to install a 27.2 seatpost on the older R3 with a 32.4 seatpost diameter. 

Thank you


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive:

http://www.use1.com/products/seat_post_shims/index.php

Enjoy.


----------

